# RX6DL/1/P

## RX6DL

RX6DL/1/P      2014 - 2015.
  LP98io    
   ...

----------


## RX6DL

http://almanachtur.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=624  40    , 
... .  - ...

   .   ?

----------


## RX6DL

...
    PSK, SSTV, PTTY   ,        ,
         ...
http://forum.qrz.ru/zhizn-v-efire/29...dnyy-shek.html 

    .
      ...
     ,   ...  .

, ,  ,  !
  ...
   ...  http://almanachtur.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=62452

----------



----------


## DL8RCB

> 


*OFF*
  "   "  *RMS*
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=10302





> ...  .


  - ,     ,    *digi* *MKS*
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=11624

*  7 ():*




> ...


ps
,    ,            
73
ps1
      ,   (  100 )
               *    RMS

----------

RX6DL

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## RT1O

,   !
 3  2   !
    .
    ,  ...   .

----------


## RX6DL

!
 22.10.2014     !!! (   2015)
 -   ,     , !
    !
   -    .
40   !!! ()
    ,    , - .
   -  ...  ...
 :
 2   .  (     !)
         50    F-22    8-10.
: SW2012, -, IC-726 (  RN3ZZ   ), : , IC-R-10.
     .
; -520,    , , ...
     ...  , , ...
     e -, RDA: NO-01. LP67nq     .
         !
   !

     !!!          -,    .    ,  !!!       ,  GPRS.

----------

RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB

> e -,

----------

RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB

> ?


   windows_XP  sp3( KB-936929) + dotNetFx40_Full
  RMS  ,     
  ,    
1.ITS HF Propagation 
2. RMS  Express

----------

RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


  (    ,   R_M_S)  :
http://www.dl8rcb.cqham.ru/technikal...u/ft%20897.htm

   R_M_S  WINMOR (   ) .......   ,
    ,   soft RMS Express  
73

----------

RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB

> soft RMS Express


     "   ",RMS    10    ?

*  55 ():*




> RMS  -  40  * 20


  ,    1000       RMS  ,         !

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 ""  ?   ?

----------

RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB

,  -  : 
 ,
    ,        ,
(       )    .
   10 
     LOG        RMS Exprss 
73

*  9 ():*




> RX9LD@mail.ru


 
  ?

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

> ,  -  : 
>  ,
>    ,        ,
> (       )    .
>    10 
>      LOG        RMS Exprss 
> 73


Soft fo mail , !     ???   ,    ...
          .
   ,     ,  ,        .

    . 

    ...

*  8 ():*




> ,     :          ?
>   ...   ???


  "  "          !!! 

  +    ...        ,   ?!?...
      .     ,      ...
   !!!

:  25.10.2014      -  ,  .
LP67nq,  ,  NO-01 !

        .

----------


## RX6DL

!
    ,   ...
     -     !

----------


## RX6DL

-!  -5-028. RDA NO-01, Loc LP67nq.RX6DL/1/P    24.10.2014.     40  20 .   40, 30, 20, 17, 21, 10  .  ICOM-726. (     RN3ZZ)  ,  ... (/)   ,    .       !

----------


## RV3

,    ,      =)

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RV3

> , ( 01  04.11)    !  ! 
>   17 .   07-30    .


    ,     .  ,      20-   ,   QRM

----------


## RX6DL

23-00  ,   !

UW5KW PSK31, US5QO, RA3WII, RK4PR  .
 QSO c - =599!

----------


## RX6DL

NW 100 QSO!!!

----------


## RX6DL

> ,    20  15   !!      20      ,  .
> 
> RA4DB


  20 579   347...

 17:30  15,  20  40,   ...

 17:35 15  20 ""!   40!

----------


## RX6DL

> , !        (/ 5901),     " ".   RW6HS   QSL    (QSO 02.05.14)?


     - .
      ,  QRZ  ...
,      ,     .
     .    ,    ,     2015  , .

   .    RX6DL  QRZ.

----------


## DL8RCB

> QEZ.ru    !


  ,  ? :Razz: 



> 


  DX- ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


 
http://www.dxsummit.fi/DxSpots.aspx
         --
* SPOT DATABASE SEARCH*



Search string:

Search:
DX Call   Any column

Year:
     2014     2013     2012     2011     2010     2009     2008     2007     2006     2005     2004     2003     2002     2001     2000     1999     1998     1997
Band:
     ALL     HF     VHF     WARC     137kHz     472kHz     160m     80m     60m     40m     30m     20m     17m     15m     12m     10m     6m     4m     2m     70cm     23cm     10GHz

Mode:
     ALL     CW     PHONE     DIGI
Number of spots:
     25     100     1000     10000











RU4AJ-@        21073.1 RX6DL/1/P    CQ BOSK-63                         1108 02 Nov   European RussiaRK3DZF-@       21073.1 RX6DL/1/P    BPSK31  rda: NO-01  LP67nq         1059 02 Nov   European RussiaRK3DSW-@       21073.1 RX6DL/1/P    BPSK31  rda: NO-01  LP67nq         1047 02 Nov   European RussiaRX6DL/1/P-      7042.0 RX6DL/1/P    PSK-63/31                          0333 02 Nov   European RussiaRU4AJ-@         7041.2 RX6DL/1/P    tnx QSO                            0310 02 Nov   European RussiaRV3DCM-@        7041.5 RX6DL/1/P    BPSK31                             1704 30 Oct   European RussiaRX6DL          14070.0 RX6DL/1/P    FROM ARKTIKA                       0419 08 May   European RussiaOM3ZAS         21072.3 RX6DL/1/P    PSK UFB QSO...73 from JOJO         1414 07 May   European RussiaUB6HHS         21072.3 RX6DL/1/P    tnx qso, qth tundra!               1401 07 May   European RussiaUR5FBM-@       21072.3 RX6DL/1/P    BPSK31 LP98io  (ARKTIKA)           1351 07 May   European RussiaRU3YAA-@       18104.2 RX6DL/1/P    Arktika!                           1710 04 May   European RussiaRU3YAA         18104.2 RX6DL/1/P    Arktika!                           1710 04 May   European RussiaSP7FFY-@       18101.0 RX6DL/1/P    BPSK31 VIKTOR Tundra               0737 03 May   European RussiaA65CA          14073.2 RX6DL/1/P    RDA NO-02, tnx Victor!             1633 02 May   European RussiaSQ2RBQ         14071.0 RX6DL/1/P    BPSK63 RX9LD VIKTOR Tundra         1618 02 May   European RussiaRA4HL-@        14153.0 RX6DL/1/P    LP98IO                             1457 02 May   European RussiaA65CA          14153.0 RX6DL/1/P    RDA NO-02, tu Victor!              1439 02 May   European RussiaRA3TJX         14153.0 RX6DL/1/P    tnx                                1413 02 May   European RussiaR6LCA          21071.0 RX6DL/1/P    tnx QSO Viktor 73!                 1104 02 May   European RussiaR7CA-@         21070.8 RX6DL/1/P    bpsk-31 Victor NO-02  LP98io       1051 02 May   European RussiaOK1WCF         21070.8 RX6DL/1/P    bpsk-31                            1036 02 May   European RussiaYL2GB           7132.5 RX6DL/1/P    cq  cq  DX                         2127 28 Apr   European RussiaUA9JEC          7140.0 RX6DL/1/P    rda NO-02                          2047 28 Apr   European RussiaUA9TK-@        14072.1 RX6DL/1/P    BPSK31 VIKTOR Tundra               0504 26 Apr   European RussiaRA3KW-@        14071.0 RX6DL/1/P    BPSK31 Viktor VARANDEY             0539 25 Apr   European Russia

                  73

----------

RX6DL

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

> ....DL/1/p.      .         .
>                      .         . 73 !


  !
    ,     ,      ! 
   !!!

 !




> http://www.dxsummit.fi/DxSpots.aspx
>  ... 
>                   73


 !
 .        ...
     WWW   . (   )

!

----------


## DL8RCB

> "",   .


   "",     " ",  ""  ,      -   ""  "       "
73
   ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


    "" RMS   !
    UI-View32     ?
PMS              

"     "

----------


## DL8RCB

> UI-View32 ,  !


    TeamViewer_Setup            
,       ,          UIVIEW32
ps
   +  ,     
ps 2     ,        ,

----------

RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


       :   GPS via UIVIEW32_?

----------


## DL8RCB

> GPS  ,


   UIVIEW32    ,      
  ""  " "  setup 
73

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


1.     ""  24   ,  ""          ?             .(  ""   ,   



> .


2.   ,       ,      :Razz: 

*  5 ():*




> ,     .


3.,  _?   -   HF




> ( ?)


4.  -   *CQHAM.RU*

----------


## RX6DL

. 18.11.2014 17-55 LP98io, RDA: NO-01,  (30-40 )  -  !    !   !

----------


## RX6DL

!   


> ,   " "       2


   ,   ,  !,   ,  ... 2      4 ...    .      ...   GPS    LP67nq   , ,   .  R_M_S  ,     . ,   ...   !R_M_S    ,    ...   ,        ... ,       , ( )    ,    ,     ,         , ...    !      !     ,       !!!   R_M_S    ,  "  ",    . ,      ...   ,     "", , ...  !         ,    ,   ,   ,  ,         3-4  7 ,    ...  30 40     ,    !   ,    ...  .    ,           ... ,   ...

*  12 ():*

     2015,           ...
    .
     ...    1 ...   ???

----------


## RX6DL

...

  RX6DL-10      QTH ,

  RX6DL-14 ""...

----------


## RX6DL

19.11.2014.

    . IC-726  ! 
    RDA NO-02, : LP98io   . 
  40   ,  10 . 
         80 . 
  ,     ,      ... 
      ,   16   70 ... 
    ...

      .

----------


## DL8RCB

> 10 .


   10    psk31     
ps
R_M_S ,    ,

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,  10,


      14100.600 USB  RMS  EW6DS     "" ,     16 45         
14112,5  IS0GRB-5    

*  5 ():*




> 14112,5  IS0GRB-5


   GPS  
14112.5

*  6 ():*




> GPS  
> 14112.5


 
http://www.winlink.org/userPositions
  uiview32         WINLINK

----------


## DL8RCB

> 10, ... ...

----------


## RX6DL

e-QSL !      ()
      ,    ...

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

30.11.2014 16-50 MSK  
 7124 
  ...

     ,  ,  .  !

----------


## DL8RCB

> LP98io.


PSK-31?

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


     c .net 3.5 Fr.Work

  ,-   RMS



> RTTY  .


   FL_DiGi_?

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


  :Razz:   Fl_DiGi     ,

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


  post,   1.82

----------


## RT1O

, !
                .
      ?

  ,     .
  16 ,    40-20,            .   160   80  ,   .




             .

  160,    .       :Smile: 
         .

----------

RX6DL

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

> -    " "      ?
> ps
>     UIVIEW32,


     ...    ,  ,  ,   LP98io  ...

        . 
   ,     7      ,
   8 = ...  59  ...

    ...

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

> ,    ?
> 
>    ,   SWR ?
> PS
>  - ANTENNA TUNER


 !
  ,    8    ,  ,     = .
       ,  ... 
     650 QSO  ...
  ...    ,    ,    ,     , ,         .   650      !!! 
   ...    7080  1,0001,   21900  1,05    ,       .     ,   ...
     2500 - 1500       - -,         ,   ,  4000-5000   ,    ,       .
  !!!  ,     4  6  .
   ! (  ...)

  Log-Map/

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

> SWR    
> 
>        20 .
> ,         
>     1,0001?
> 
>        ,       RMS,
>      ""     ",   ,   "
>     ,      ""
> ...


!       "" ()  .

    ...          .
               .

         .  (  UI-View32      ! -  ,     )

       ,       ...     (        -      ...) \  \. 

 :    -       ,                  .
    ...  /     .../

----------


## RX6DL

> -  ,      ua6hjq?                
> 
>    ,     -    
> 
> 
>       UIVIEW32, (    ,       ,      )


     ,    ... /    - .../
     ,  ... .
      ,     ...    .  ,    .

   ,   ... /      / (    5 ,  ...  !)
     ,        -   ,  . 
    .

----------


## R9MAB

> ,     ...    .  ,    .


   ,    ?  ,     /, ,       . 
/       ,  .

----------

RX6DL

----------


## R9MAB

> ?    .


     ,  .   1015  ,        - .

----------


## RX6DL

*   !
* LP98io      ,    ,         , ...    ,       .

   ""   ,    !      !

      ;
LOC: MO27RD,  TYUMEN.
18.07.2013 - 05.12.2013  RX6DL/8/P/QRP   TRX: SW2012, ANT: DIPOL FOR 14, 18, 21 MHZ 15 METERS UP 

 LOC: LP67nq,  RDA: NO-01,  NARYAN-MAR 
05.12.2013 - 02.01.2014  RX6DL/1/P/QRP   TRX: SW2012, ANT: GP 7 METERS FOR 7 MHZ 0,5 METERS UP 

 LOC: LP77qq,  RDA: NO-02,  nr LAKE BELUGA-TY 
02.01.2014 - 23.04.2014  RG22DL/1/P/QRP   TRX: SW2012, ANT: GP 7 METERS FOR 7 MHZ 5 METERS UP  +   DIPOL FOR 7 MHZ 10 METERS UP  

 LOC: LP77qq,  RDA: NO-02,  nr LAKE BELUGA-TY 
23.04.2014 - 31.04.2014  RG22DL/1/P   TRX: IC-726, ANT: DIPOL FOR 7 MHZ 10 METERS UP 

 LOC: LP77qq,  RDA: NO-02,  nr LAKE BELUGA-TY 
31.04.2014 - 12.04.2014  RX6DL/1/P   TRX: IC-726, ANT: DIPOL FOR 7 MHZ 10 METERS UP  

  LOC: LP98io, RDA: NO-02,  nr VARANDEY 
12.04.2014 - 20.05.2014  RX6DL/1/P   TRX: IC-726, ANT: DIPOL FOR 7+3,5  MHZ 14 METERS UP  +   DIPOL FOR 10+18 MHZ 7 METERS UP 

LOC: LP67nq,  RDA: NO-01,  NARYAN-MAR 
22.10.2014 - 17.11.2014  RX6DL/1/P/QRP    TRX: IC-726, ANT: DIPOL FOR 7 MHZ 6 METERS UP +   DIPOL FOR 14 MHZ 4 METERS UP    


 LOC: LP98io, RDA: NO-02,  nr VARANDEY 
17.11.2014 - XX.XX.2015  RX6DL/1/P   TRX: IC-726, ANT: DIPOL FOR 7 MHZ 6 METERS UP

----------


## RX6DL

> ,        
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/forumdispl...CA%E0%F0%F2%FB


  . !
   . ...       ...
      .  .
  "" .     .
    ""...             .     GPS. 
     .

        ???
 ""    " "     .
 !

----------


## RX6DL

> ARRL 10m  ?     -.    ..


  ,      .
        ... ...
  - ,       !!!  ...

  !




> , -   24    rx6dl-10 ,  (    UIVIEW32 ).


   ,   !

----------


## RX6DL

> ( )   ""
>   -            .INI
>  UIVIEW32
>  !
> ps
>         ,   5 .
> 
> 
>     ,


     . 
      ,   "".
 !  ...     "  INI..."
/       ... /

 !!!  .

----------


## RX6DL

> ?
>  ,


       ...
     : http://www.varvar.ru/top/r-40/index.html  .

----------


## RX6DL

http://www.varvar.ru/top/r-40/r-40-3-4.html 

   ,  . "" 2,2 .

----------

RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,     7      ,


  ""     
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MB-100-Magnet...item4160f86679

----------


## RX6DL

> 1.    OziExplorer
> 2. Ozi    ,     1  5 
> 3   -    .....N...E
>    .....N.....E
> 4  ""  Ozi
> 5      ....INI   MAP UIVIEW32
> 6         ,      :  2014
>   tundra   tundra.ini      
> 7        ""


  .       INI  INF
   .
            ...

!

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

> ,


  ...
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/newreply.p...treply&t=10309

----------


## RX6DL

> ,  ?




   :



      2,2 
       0,3  
    4 
       1,9   
      , -  82   
 Varandey.INF

  /21:15/       - ,   ""    .    - ...  !

    .      ,           ,        ...

  ...

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...-View32/page11 
      .
                                                            !

*  21 ():

*
      ,  ! 

  ""    ,         ,        ""   ,      ..   ,     ,      ,     ""   .     3  ...      ...      .      ...
    ...
! 

P.S.  (     ,      ...)
          , 
  ! \    - !!! *  ..*.\

----------

RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,

----------

RX6DL

----------

RK1AT, RT1O

----------


## RT1O

,   ?   ,    :Smile:  


    ,        :Smile: )))))),   

  ,      3, .....

  .        .      .

----------

RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


,     ?
1 -,    uiviw32,   (   )
2     -

----------


## DL8RCB

> !


- , ,    DL8RCB,      UI-View32. (      UIVIEW32   )
 UIVIEW32 ,   R_M_S      ,   )
- ........
,     -  ,       ,    ,      .     
     ,        UIVIEW32

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RT1O

,  www.fotki.com

----------

RX6DL

----------


## UA6BQU

> ""  ...
>    ""...
> 
>       ...
> 
> 
>    22.12.2014.     ...
> (   1000  LP98io)
> 
> ...


 !
http://almanachtur.ru/forum/showthre...t=62440&p  age=3  !    .   "". :!:        -... :Wink: 
       .
.

----------

RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB

LP98io
Position of RX6DL-10 --- 240.6 miles northeast of PECORA, RUSSIA --- Report received 1 days 1 hours 7 minutes 51 seconds ago 
     ,      ,

----------


## RX6DL

GPS  ?
  ?

----------


## RX6DL

25.12.2014  ...  ,      14   .    10 .     5-6 ... (  ,   ...)    Ψ 20   ...      ,  .   ...  , !       ...  ,  ...  .    ...    ...     ...     14 ,     7, 21, 10, 28 .     80  ! (       )

----------


## DL8RCB

> -  ???


  ,   ?

----------


## RX6DL

...       ...   200   ...,     ...      ,          ...   !!!        ,      !     ...   .     .  40     ... (     1000 )        !       !(   1200 )       !!

----------

RX6DL

----------


## UR3IQJ

*RX6DL*,     ?     .          ?     psk31  ssb,  cw ?

----------


## UR3IQJ

GMT  ?

----------


## UR3IQJ

cq  14060

----------


## UR3IQJ

09:13 GMT   549,        .   , ...

----------


## UR3IQJ

,       19- .     ,   20- ,    .

----------


## UR3IQJ

,       14060?
 ""      :         .

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

> 14059.90 CQ


 ""  ,  ,   ,    .
   ,  .

----------


## UR3IQJ

14062   559-579,   .   ,    .

----------


## DL8RCB

> !

----------


## DL8RCB

> http://forum.qrz.ru/ekspeditsii-v-ef...rx6dl-1-p.html


    ,   ,    

*  5 ():*




>

----------

RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


          ,       -,       ,     
 ,   

*  6 ():*




> 14062   559-579


6   21      " W"    ,    ,           ,     ,

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


  :Smile: 



> 15 - 30    !


 



> 12   20, 15    !


    - ,                 4

----------

RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,   QSO


   R7CA    ,  " "

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

.
    ,  RX6DL/1/p    
        :  
 ( R-5-027)    ( L-1-247).
  ICOM-726,   ,  : SSB, CW, BPSK31(63).
-- 
    ""        http://ham-club.ru/

----------


## RX6DL

RU-QRP-CLUBMOROZ.     2015! RX6DL/1/P/QRP!
!     .
  ,   .   QRP 

  ...
  !           .
http://i016.radikal.ru/1501/f8/ff741a4fd1fe.jpg
     ,            .
        .
     : 
http://s019.radikal.ru/i632/1501/4b/2d466cdbf4ce.jpg
  17-01-2015 

 ,        -20.
    ,        ,       ,     !       !       λ,   . 
     λ   F ,    , ,    ,   ,           .      /,      . 
  !
http://s017.radikal.ru/i406/1501/97/8e448b618c14.jpg
9030 
http://s009.radikal.ru/i308/1501/03/60dd507bcb3d.jpg
9123   !

 40        ,         .   , ,       20   10 ,      3  5    ,    ,   ,   15-30    ,       , ,  !         ,         QRP,    ,        .    ,           ! ,  ,     ,     .    ,     ,    57, ,  ,    ,           S-    ,    .
 S-       RU-QRP-Club,  , _,_     ,    ,  0,01   0,05        -725  0,25
  /       100               ,    ,    ( !)      ,       ,      

http://s020.radikal.ru/i707/1501/60/e312e8eb3999.jpg
8985   !

*        !     * 

http://s020.radikal.ru/i702/1501/c9/e45900296aa3.jpg
MAP  LOG

        :  1-2-5-8-10\12 = : 1  -      . 2  -    , 5   -   , 8  -       10\12    . , ,             ,           , ,          ! 
17.01.2015       Ņ
    , , , ,  ..       ,   ,   !!!     ,        .

http://s019.radikal.ru/i609/1501/d6/de1737017921.jpg%5b/IMG%5d%5b/URL"]http://s019.radikal.ru/i609/1501/d6/de1737017921.jpg   

     :   !     1977,    1974.      2007     = RX6DL,  1990  2007  RX9LD    !  : RU9QRP/ .       ,  .. ,    ,  /1,  ** ,    3      . 
**   :,  , ,       ,       ,     ,  /, **  .      .  (  !)\,  ,          ,   150            =  ,         ,   ,     !   \
      /QRP.  * !*
       ,            ,         !!!
  : 
    !!!  ! 
 ,    !   - !
     .  , ?
         F,FF,FFF,FFFF!         ! ( , , ,   ,      50      ,  ,        )       


http://s017.radikal.ru/i419/1501/26/...c60200.jpg9045 

http://s008.radikal.ru/i303/1501/3c/...d85063.jpg9046 ˨    !

   ! !
 !   FFF      !
    !!!    ???
      !!! 

      ,   ,       ,               

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...8574-RX6DL-1-P

http://forum.qrz.ru/ekspeditsii-v-ef...rx6dl-1-p.html

http://forum.ham-club.ru/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=76

http://tag.forum24.ru/?1-5-0-0000001...0-0-1421086821

http://radio-wave.ru/  RX6DL
http://radio-wave.ru/forum/blog.php?15-RX6DL

http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic47795.html
http://www.radioscanner.ru/?utm_sour...dium=affiliate

       : 

http://s019.radikal.ru/i616/1501/49/....jpg02.12.2014 

http://s017.radikal.ru/i444/1501/3c/b289f4072b1b.jpg 
 .

http://i077.radikal.ru/1501/64/e66a6c277219.jpg9036 ¨   !

http://s017.radikal.ru/i420/1501/00/0b48c15624ef.jpg !

http://s020.radikal.ru/i700/1501/0a/...e1d290.jpg8997 

http://s59.radikal.ru/i163/1501/aa/b51d50a40d82.jpg9002 .

http://i077.radikal.ru/1501/34/5009ef990f94.jpg9021 

C , 
  RX6DL/1/P/QRP / HI..HI..

P.S.     -  , ...

----------


## DL8RCB

*OFF*



> RU-QRP-CLUBMOROZ.    2015! RX6DL/1/P/QRP!


,           - 
 !

----------


## RX6DL

!  - !
  " "!  ?
    ,   CQHAM          .
 ,        ,  ...
      !

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

LP98GR.,         . .

----------

RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB

,         ,
  ..........
*
           .
*

----------

RX6DL

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

:
        (  )      .
       2000  - ...  2, 3  .
   ""   .

     :

     20  2015,     01.03.2015. 
http://tag.forum24.ru/   . , , ! !!!  (  )
http://radio-wave.ru/forum/blog.php?15-RX6DL   . , , ! !!! 
http://forum.qrz.ru/ekspeditsii-v-ef...rx6dl-1-p.html  ,     /Ѕ   ! 
http://forum.ham-club.ru/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=76  ,     /Ѕ   ! 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...8574-RX6DL-1-P         ,  ,  ,    , *     , !*     ,    ,   ! !  (      )
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1162756, ! 
  !      - . 

       ...   .    ...
     ...
     - ,    , ( ...)

----------

DL8RCB, RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB



----------

RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


,      ,     :Razz: 
   ""   
  "  ".,         .



>

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...ia_ISS/page213
       ,      ""     
   ,  2     , -
    (    d -13)  , -      ,     
(     ),   .,    5 ,    ,           

 - ,                 :
1     
2    " "
3  
4    
5 

         ,         24

----------


## DL8RCB

> ..


 !   0 40  60 


http://www.dl8rcb.cqham.ru/technikal/computer/5/2.htm
       ( )   
http://www.dl8rcb.cqham.ru/technikal/modem/4.htm

----------

RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB

> !

----------


## RX6DL

!
 -3    LP88mk, 
  057    00'00"
       ,
 ,    .     !
   ...
   .

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

...  10.04.2015,    ...
      .   .
      ,    !
    ,    !

----------


## DL8RCB

> !


(     :Razz: )?



> GPS      .


    GPS



> MO27rd ,


    ?

----------


## RX6DL

...    ,    
 ... (   *   ..*.)

 ,    GPS     !
  ,      .
 ,  ,        ...
   , ,     ,   ...

----------


## RX6DL

,
 !
    .
 :    ?
      !
  !

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

> uiview32         ?    "   "


 : " " 10      ,     ,    ...!

----------


## RX6DL

> *          uiview32*         ?    "   "


  ,   ...     ,          .

   ,     ,  ...
 ,   ,     .
 ,  !!!

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

!!!

   ...


Ĩ   : LP88WD

  .       ,    ...
   !!!

   ...

----------


## RX6DL

LP88wd  ...   -       !
      . ...
  2014 - 2015      RX6DL/1/P   27.04.2015 . 
 IC-726,            ... 
 -,         !!! ( ...)
      RX6DL/8/P   ,     !
     ...  ,  ,     !!!
  RX6DL/P      ... 
     ,     !

!!!

----------


## RX6DL

> 8 ? 
> 
>  ?    ?


*/8* ,    ,       ,

    ...      ...
       .
     !   " "        ... 
  ...

    ,    ...
   :  http://qthlocator.free.fr/index.php

----------


## RX6DL

... (    - )

   ,  !!!
 9  ,  8 ,      ... , , , .      8! 
    ,    8,     ...         ... 
      2020 ...

           /9   ...      : 

               ,      12.01.2012  4 (     28  2012 .,   23641).

             -  .

http://www.grfc.ru/grfc/service/amat...arch_pozivnoy/

   5    ,     5     .     ...

----------

rn6xc

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


 ?

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

, 30/09/2015    -  12.10.2015  333

    ...   2016 .
  .   .
     .

   !

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## RX6DL

20.12.2015    LP98dn.   ,   .c     - R1PN/P,  RX6DL/1/P    !

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

c 10.02.2016   RX6DL/8/P    TYUMEN  RDA: TN-01, LOC: MO27rd.

    07.02.2016   .

----------

Comandante

----------


## DL8RCB

> 2015 - 2016   !

----------

RX6DL

----------

